# Form 47SP questions



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi all, I was wondering if someone can help clarify question 24 of Part C on the 47SP form. We are applying offshore and it asks for address for correspondence for processing of Second Stage visa. My husband (applicant) plans on staying in the U.S. until he is granted the visa so shall we just put on there our U.S. residential address that we live in now? Or is this the address that we will be living at once we move to Australia?

And.. For Part I, question 74, it asks to list all the countries that he has lived in for 12 months or more for the last 10 years. Well he has only ever lived in the U.S. Shall we just include all the addresses he has lived in here in the U.S.?

And.. For Part I, question 73 it asks to list the countries he has visited in the last 10 years, he visited Australia with me in 2009, does he need to include my name in the column that says, "Names of members of your family unit included in this application who visited this country." Even though I am technically not being included as applying as I am the partner/sponsor.

Sorry if these are simple questions that I am just not understanding or looking into too much! Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

The 2nd stage would be the subclass 100. So u will be in australia at that time so put thqy address.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sprite said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if someone can help clarify question 24 of Part C on the 47SP form. We are applying offshore and it asks for address for correspondence for processing of Second Stage visa. My husband (applicant) plans on staying in the U.S. until he is granted the visa so shall we just put on there our U.S. residential address that we live in now? Or is this the address that we will be living at once we move to Australia?


As Ozzy said, the second stage address is the address you think you will be living at when they send you the paperwork for the second stage (permanent) visa, two years after you applied for the 309. Once you're in Australia, make sure you keep your address updated with DIAC so they can send you this paperwork when it's time.



> And.. For Part I, question 74, it asks to list all the countries that he has lived in for 12 months or more for the last 10 years. Well he has only ever lived in the U.S. Shall we just include all the addresses he has lived in here in the U.S.?


No - if you notice, it asks you for your *last* permanent address in that country. So whichever address he is living at currently.



> And.. For Part I, question 73 it asks to list the countries he has visited in the last 10 years, he visited Australia with me in 2009, does he need to include my name in the column that says, "Names of members of your family unit included in this application who visited this country." Even though I am technically not being included as applying as I am the partner/sponsor.


No, whenever you see "included in this application" it is only talking about the applicant or dependents. Not the sponsor.

No worries about simple questions - we all had the same questions when we were first going through this process!


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the assistance Ozzy and CG. Definitely clarified things for me! 

With regards to the second stage, since we have been married for over 10 years, don't they usually grant those along with the 309?


----------



## jjs6791 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sprite said:


> And.. For Part I, question 74, it asks to list all the countries that he has lived in for 12 months or more for the last 10 years. Well he has only ever lived in the U.S. Shall we just include all the addresses he has lived in here in the U.S.?


I thought I just had to put my current US address since I only ever lived in the US, but when I applied at the embassy in DC the woman at the desk asked me to include all addresses in the past ten years, with the month/years I lived there. She agreed that the question was a bit confusing but was certain that they needed all addresses in the past ten years. I didn't remember some street numbers and she said that was fine.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Keep in mind that DIAC is notorious for giving out wrong information. They give you that many spaces in case you've lived in many different countries. It's only asking for your *last* permanent address, as it says. The Form 80, however, does ask for ALL the addresses you've lived at over the last ten years. If they want that information and the country you're applying from doesn't always require the Form 80, they'll ask you to supply the Form 80 (or just e-mail you and ask you for addresses for the past 10 years later).

That being said, there's no harm in including them if you want to. It's just not really what the question is asking for.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sprite said:


> Thanks for the assistance Ozzy and CG. Definitely clarified things for me!
> 
> With regards to the second stage, since we have been married for over 10 years, don't they usually grant those along with the 309?


Yep, in your case, then, you'll go straight to 100 and there won't be any second-stage process. You can either leave that question blank or provide the address you'll be living at in Australia just to be safe.


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

I had never come across the Form 80. Is that something we need to include with the 309/100 application? 

Also I noticed on sponsor form, there are no questions about how much money we will be bringing into Australia like previous versions. Have they taken all this info out? 

Thank you,
Sprite


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, they've taken that out. There's no longer any Assurance of Support requirement. You will want to include payslips for the sponsor to demonstrate employment, but they're not required to make a certain amount. There just needs to be no question you can support yourselves once you're over there. If there WOULD be a question about that, there are things you can do to convince them it won't be an issue.

If you haven't checked out the Washington embassy's website, you should. The Form 80 is listed on the checklist they provide.

That said, many US folks are still applying without it. Some get contacted later and asked for it; other's don't. I would include it anyway. It's a giant pain to fill out, but in my opinion it's better to do it than to have your process delayed by them coming back to you and asking for it and having to wait until you get it all filled in.

That said, for anyone applying from the US and just finding out about the Form 80, I wouldn't delay an otherwise complete application in order to get the Form 80 done, because forms change and fees change all the time. If you're ready to submit otherwise, just go ahead and submit and either provide the Form 80 separately or fill it out, hold onto it and see if they ask you for it later. Whichever you want to do.


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my word, just when I thought we were done with filling out forms! Thank you CG, you have been a big help. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

I just read on that list, that they need "notarized" copies of bills, bank accounts, financial stuff?!?! I just have plain photocopies!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No problem! Glad to help.


----------



## lincsus (Jun 18, 2013)

Get the essential documents notarized. Bank statements etc do not need to be notarized as far as I remember.



Sprite said:


> I just read on that list, that they need "notarized" copies of bills, bank accounts, financial stuff?!?! I just have plain photocopies!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sprite said:


> I just read on that list, that they need "notarized" copies of bills, bank accounts, financial stuff?!?! I just have plain photocopies!


I'm not sure how strict they are about that. Notice it also says "ORIGINALS or notarized copies." From what I've read here, printing out a bank statement from your online account would be considered an original.


----------



## Frenchee (Sep 17, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm not sure how strict they are about that. Notice it also says "ORIGINALS or notarized copies." From what I've read here, printing out a bank statement from your online account would be considered an original.


I've got printed ones and colored photocopies ones, all of them are highlighted with notes written at the bottom at the page, is that a problem?
If I was using originals I could never have done this with them so why would they ask for originals?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I really think you're fine. I don't recall any instances of anyone's bank statements being refused because they weren't certified. It's your discretion, though, obviously.


----------

